# It's Dec. 10, 2015 Dinner is on the table!



## PrincessFiona60

*Today's Menu Guidelines - Please Read!*

"Today's Menu" is one of the most popular and fun forums here at Discuss Cooking. Here we share our ideas for Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner. 

Title format is Day of the week, date, i.e. Sunday, October 7th or 7th October.

However, I want to remind you that if you post a recipe here, in this forum, it soon gets lost. This is a fast growing and moving Sub-Forum. Please, post your recipes in the proper Sub-Forums, i.e. Pot Roast should be under Beef. Try to post recipes like you would in a cookbook you are writing. Then once in the correct Sub-Forum any recipe can be linked anywhere else on Discuss Cooking and also be Searched effectively on Google Search within the Forums.

If you need help with creating links in your posts, please ask a Moderator or Administrator. It's also possible to make your requests through the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of each page.

Thank You, From The DC Forum Staff


----------

